# Nordmende NM3296M4 Saorview TV and problem.



## droileen (22 Feb 2012)

Our landlord has very kindly presented us with a new Nordmende NM3296M4 Saorview Digital TV.  Unfortunately the UPC is disconnected, so we have no TV service. I re-installed the TV Stations from scratch and all the Saorview stations loaded up fine, however on either the existing UPC aerial or an indoor aerial,I cannot get any TV station(s) on screen.  The manual is of little use.  Can anyone help me please ?


----------



## Tv Trade (4 Apr 2012)

from the sounds of it, you'll need to get a UHF aerial.   You might get away with an indoor type bunny ears type but they only really work in very high signal areas.  Always best to go with an outdoor uhf aerial for saorview. note that there is actually no such thing as a saorview aerial or digital aerial or hd aerial as I have seen advertised in some places.  Bog standard UHF type is all you need.   Obviously need to point it in the right direction too.  Aerials aren't over sensitive, say, like a satellite dish, so the general direction of your local transmitter is generally fine


----------

